# Work endorsement rejected



## frustrated101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Please help urgently!
Im South African & my british wife has a temp residence permit. She applied at VFS Global for a work endorsement in July 2014 after receiving a job offer. They said it would take 4-6 weeks, but we went to their office today(12 weeks after the application was submitted) and received a rejection letter reason "No South African Police Clearance". This makes no sense because she arrived in SA in mid August 2013 & so would not have been able to apply for a SA PCC because she had not been in SA for 12 months at the time of applying for the work endorsement. She did however submit a copy of her UK Police Clearance Certificate which she submitted with her original TRP application.
Shes worried that this rejection will affect her current TRP or her future renewal applications.....is this so?
We also need to know how to rectify this asap because her future employer expected her to receive her work endorsement within 4-6 weeks & its been 12 weeks......she will lose this work opportunity if we dont get the work endorsement asap.
Home affairs call centre say they cant help because it was applied for at VFS & the VFS telephone number cuts me off after 10 minutes each time I phone.


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

this is making me worrying now.We also didn't include an police clearance for the SAPS with my wife work endorsement application.no one said anything about it.She arrived in January 2014 and got here relative visa in march we applied for the endorsement in july.still no word from VFS or DHA


----------



## frustrated101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Can someone please reply.....The rejection letter says we have 10 days to apeal, but worried that if we appeal based on her not being able to apply for a SA police clearance at the time of applying they might turn around & say she can now because she has been in the country for more than 12 months now. R1350 later & if an apeal takes another 3 months then her future employer would have found someone else by then anyway.....Home affairs is making it impossible for my wife to work! Would a lawyer be able to resolve this for us?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

frustrated101 said:


> Please help urgently!
> Im South African & my british wife has a temp residence permit. She applied at VFS Global for a work endorsement in July 2014 after receiving a job offer. They said it would take 4-6 weeks, but we went to their office today(12 weeks after the application was submitted) and received a rejection letter reason "No South African Police Clearance". This makes no sense because she arrived in SA in mid August 2013 & so would not have been able to apply for a SA PCC because she had not been in SA for 12 months at the time of applying for the work endorsement. She did however submit a copy of her UK Police Clearance Certificate which she submitted with her original TRP application.
> Shes worried that this rejection will affect her current TRP or her future renewal applications.....is this so?
> We also need to know how to rectify this asap because her future employer expected her to receive her work endorsement within 4-6 weeks & its been 12 weeks......she will lose this work opportunity if we dont get the work endorsement asap.
> Home affairs call centre say they cant help because it was applied for at VFS & the VFS telephone number cuts me off after 10 minutes each time I phone.


It will not affect future applications, however you should appeal this and submit more documents. Yes, since at the time of applying/adjudication she had been here for longer than 12 months.


----------



## frustrated101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks Legalman. If I'm understanding you correctly you're saying we should get a SA police clearance certificate & submit it with the appeal. How long does it take to get one? We have 7 days left to appeal....surely not enough time?
Thanks for your help


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I've thought about this one again.

There is a very small possibility that you can submit an appeal claiming that the applicant hadn't been in SA for longer than 12 months at the time, but I don't advise this and don't think it will work. But you don't have much to lose here.

If that doesn't work, then you have to apply again, from wherever it is legal and appropriate to do so. Include every possible document.


----------



## na9099 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Legalman,

Do we need to re-submit the new police clearance certificates for the work endorsement application, even though I submitted them during my application of temporary resident permit last year. I am living in SA from 18 months after my TRP is issued. I get that I need to submit the police clearance in SA as that I am living here for more than a year. This part of the requirement is very confusing . Kindly advise .. Thank you very much .


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

na9099 said:


> Hi Legalman,
> 
> Do we need to re-submit the new police clearance certificates for the work endorsement application, even though I submitted them during my application of temporary resident permit last year. I am living in SA from 18 months after my TRP is issued. I get that I need to submit the police clearance in SA as that I am living here for more than a year. This part of the requirement is very confusing . Kindly advise .. Thank you very much .


Yes, you do. Even if you didn't, I would still advise to include it. That's why our firm always gets the right result.


----------

